# Arizona State Gun



## High Desert (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll bet jpranch doesn't even have this in Wyoming.

http://www.ktvz.com/news/26966136/detail.html#


----------



## fatboy (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool, I want to live in AZ.......

View attachment 405


View attachment 405


/monthly_2011_02/Sam.jpg.02ad589c92175451014dac92c41e7f49.jpg


----------



## FredK (Feb 24, 2011)

And I wonder if they'll ever get around to balancing the budget???


----------



## High Desert (Feb 24, 2011)

Fred, we have the same type of legislators here in Oregon. Their priorities are quite skewed.

We have a state insect, fossil and dance, which by the way is the square dance, but no state gun. I feel left out.


----------



## KZQuixote (Feb 24, 2011)

Very Nice  

But the 357 Sig that I picked up right after that Tucson shooting pleases me just fine.

Bill


----------



## beach (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm a Glock fan, but I do like my Colt and P229!


----------



## KZQuixote (Feb 24, 2011)

beach said:
			
		

> I'm a Glock fan, but I do like my Colt and P229!


I've not even shot my sig yet. Need to take a safety class first. Don't know much about 'em but mine's a P229 as well.

Bill


----------



## rktect 1 (Feb 25, 2011)

H&K P30 40 cal


----------



## fatboy (Feb 25, 2011)

Springfield Armory  xD  40


----------



## pwood (Feb 25, 2011)

desert eagle myself:mrgreen:


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 3, 2011)

Just got a great deal on a new Sig P250 40 with a spare Sig .357 barrel and night sights.  Got rid of the Witness


----------



## beach (Mar 3, 2011)

Are they the Tritium sights? That's a pretty sweet gun, 40 and 357 clips are the same, I believe?


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes on the sights and clips 14/1.  I like that it's actually 2 for 1 with the .357 sig barrel and got three clips.  I'll pick it up Saturday and shooting by Sunday (after church of course).  Couldn't pass it up and a friend wanted the Witness so the time was right.


----------



## jpranch (Mar 3, 2011)

I'll have to check into that. My choice may be the Sharps in 45/70? Just yesterday Governor Mead signed a new law. Wyoming residents can carry concealed. No permits, no applications, no fed's, no b.s. As if most everybody wasn't packing anyway. Take that bad guys!


----------



## incognito (Mar 4, 2011)

Taurus "Judge". 3" barrel and 3" cylinder. First two chambers .410 3"mag with 00 buck, next three chambers 45 long colt. I would recommend not running in a straight line when retreating.


----------



## KZQuixote (Mar 4, 2011)

"Take that bad guys! "

That was the rule a hundred years ago and that's the rule today. How can any body dispute operative rules?

Oh, we'll take care of the bad guys. Yeah, can you say USS Cole?

Bill


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 4, 2011)

yea, don't know how it is in your areas but here one better S to K cuz they can sue you.  I miss the freedom of not having to worry about defending those I love.  I remember in MT just waking down the street with maggie by my side and never having to think twice.


----------



## beach (Mar 4, 2011)

> Taurus "Judge". 3" barrel and 3" cylinder. First two chambers .410 3"mag with 00 buck, next three chambers 45 long colt. I would recommend not running in a straight line when retreating.


I thought the Judge only accepted 2 1/2" shells.... I'd stick with the .45 Long Colt, not enough penetration from the .410 to stop someone. But that's JMHO


----------



## Kearney.200 (Mar 4, 2011)

nothing beat judge Colt and his Jury of 6 except may some thing from here http://redjacketfirearms.com


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 4, 2011)

The more I read ballistically on the 147 grain XTP .357 sig round the more I like it


----------



## Min&Max (Mar 4, 2011)

I also own the "Judge" in the 3" x 3" configuration. Not sure what the penetration is on flesh and bone from various distances. .410 3" mags should take care of the first 20 feet or so and let the .45 Long Colts take it from there.


----------



## TimNY (Mar 4, 2011)

Proposed NY State Gun:







darned liberals..


----------



## NH09 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm happy to see so many fans of the Sig, a fine New Hampshire made firearm I myself have a Glock G17 9mm with a tac light and extended 30 round clip. Tough to conceal but looks good at the range.


----------



## beach (Mar 14, 2011)

I like my Sig, but I like my Glock better! I have the 17 too, and also G34, both 9mm. The 17 is actually a 17L (Long..competition model) with the ported barrel and the window cut out on top of the slide, keeps the barrel climb to a minimum but after a few clips you can't see the front sight because of all the residue that shoots out the angled ports right at the sight. The G34 has a laser, just because it looks cool....... Just picked up a Beretta 92F (9mm) can't wait to try it out, but I think I'll still prefer the Glock.


----------



## NH09 (Mar 14, 2011)

The 92F is a nice gun, very accurate especially in the double/single action setup - that's what I was thinking of for my next one. I shot one at the range and was really impressed. Thats an interesting fact about the angled ports, I shot a Glock .45 that was ported and while I liked the fact that there was less barrel climb the muzzle flash was a little distracting.


----------



## raider1 (Mar 14, 2011)

Utah adopted the Browning 1911 as the State Firearm of Utah this Legislative session. Nothing like wasting time and taxpayer money on stupid bills that accomplish absolutely nothing. Don't get me wrong, I am an avid gun owner, I have 4 pistols 2 shotguns and a rifle, but this government waste is getting out of hand.

Chris


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 14, 2011)

It took a little time and a little bit of money to honor one of Utahs citizens.

http://www.m1911.org/browning.htm


----------



## raider1 (Mar 14, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> It took a little time and a little bit of money to honor one of Utahs citizens.  http://www.m1911.org/browning.htm


I am not against honoring John Moses Browning, I am against a State Government that has a budget deficit spending time and money creating a State Gun that's all.

Should Utah also have a State Comedian and honor Rosanne Barr? LOL  

Chris


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 14, 2011)

Update: Took the Sig P250 full size 40 s/w to the woods with my daughter and spent 150 rounds (180 g) through it. I must say it's the best firearm I've ever held and shot. 3" groups at 10 yards and my daughter held 5" groups. Right out of the box the gun handles great and the DAO trigger is great even with double and triple taps: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 874
*And if you don't like it....well:*
View attachment 875


View attachment 414


View attachment 415


View attachment 414


View attachment 415


/monthly_2011_03/P250-FS.jpg.bb70dfc8ebc0e5c87f7965db11747d70.jpg

/monthly_2011_03/haters-gonna-hate.jpg.0fc3c2285e32c302716348e9f3cc868a.jpg


----------

